# Bergmann Pilker selbst bauen



## Andreas Michael (3. September 2003)

War mal so frei da ich beim Pilker basteln bin für Norge

Jeder kennt das die Pilkers sich manchmal schneller verabschieden als man denkt, deshalb baut man sie selbst. Hier mal die einzeln schritte um sich die teuren Bergmann Pilker selbst zu bauen.

Hatten uns ja hier im Bord zum Pilkergiessen in HH getroffen wo so jeder seine Formen mitbrachte unter anderem wurde uns auch die Bergmann form zur Verfügung gestellt kam von einem Bordie per Post hier nochmal Danke.

Also dort hatten wir uns dann die Pilker gegossen die jetzt weiter verarbeitet werden.

Man Grundiert die Pilker erstmal,

<img src="http://people.freenet.de/katzenhai/pilker" alt="" border="0">

bis die Pilker trocken sind, schneidet man aus Alufolie streifen
<img src="http://people.freenet.de/katzenhai/pilkerfolie" alt="" border="0">

Wenn die Farbe trocken ist, nimmt man einen Prittstift klebt damit die Folie auf den Pilker

<img src="http://people.freenet.de/katzenhai/pilker1" alt="" border="0">

schneidet die Ränder der Folie nach und klebt jede seite an
<img src="http://people.freenet.de/katzenhai/pilker2" alt="" border="0">
wenn alle Seiten gut verklebt sind lässt man den Pilker sprich den Prittkleber trocknen ca. 1-2 Tage
Und dann wird der Pilker mindestens 3x in Bootslack getaucht wobei das tauchen nicht direkt hintereinander sein sollte  immer nach ca. 1 Tag

und nun viel Spass beim Basteln hoffe es hilft ein wenig

Ps: Man kann die Pilker natürlich auch mit Farbe versehen, aber die Blanken fangen einfach besser.


----------



## Klausi (3. September 2003)

Tolle Sache, hast Du echt gut beschrieben, Danke.


----------



## Zanderfischer (3. September 2003)

Prima Pilker, prima Beschreibung#6


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. September 2003)

Ohje, bin mir nicht ganz sicher glaube aber es war Kunze von dem die Form kam ansonsten Tonsil anfragen der hatte sie bekommen natürlich gegen Porto erstattung und falls kaputt geht neu kaufen.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (3. September 2003)

Super, danke. #r 

Effektiv und kostengünstig. Kann man die Form für den fängigen Bergmann Pilker oder "Jökel Pilker" irgendwo kaufen. Er selbst kommt glaube von "Solvkroken" oder ?!


----------



## Andreas Michael (3. September 2003)

Ich sage nur Hakuma glaube 50,00 teuronen


----------



## kossiossi (3. September 2003)

form bring ich mit....


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. September 2003)

@ Andy

Der Bernd hat diese Form.Wenn er kommt bringt er sie auf alle Fälle mit.

@ AndreasMichael

Super Idee die Pilker mit Alufolie zu bekleben.#6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. September 2003)

Sehen ja echt schnucke aus. Hast sowas auch mit meinen Sargbleien gemacht:q :q :q


----------



## kossiossi (3. September 2003)

hatte vorhin wenig zeit, die idee is echt klasse!  :q


----------



## udorudi (3. September 2003)

…pfiffig deine Alufolien-Idee…:m :m :m 

gruß 

udo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. September 2003)

Der Tip mit dem selber Gießen und dann mit Alufolie bekleben ist echt nicht schlecht. Muss man erstmal drauf kommen.
Aber noch ein anderer Tip, für alle die die es mit dem selber Gießen und dem basteln an sich nicht so haben. Bei HAKUMA kann man auch Rohlinge der Pilker aus deren Angebot kaufen. Die gibt es in Weiß und in Silber. Da müssen dann nurnoch die Sprengringe und Hacken angebracht werden. Der Preis für so einen Rohling liegt bei etwas der hälfte eines fertigen Pilkers.


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. September 2003)

Eins muss noch erwähnt werden,braucht keinen anderen kleber ausprobieren dies so wie ich es beschrieben habe,ist getestet worden zwar nur Ostsee, aber ehrlich die gekauften halten auch nicht länger und sind im gegensatz um ein vielfaches teurer,
wichtig ist nur das luft unter raus ist und der kleber trocken dann hat man lange freude damit.

Rohlinge kaufen nein Danke man muss ja schon Drillinge und Sprengringe kaufen das reicht dann!!!

Übrigens das ist meine Ausbeute von heute abend beim SiFi guggen:q


----------



## Norwegenprofi (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kossiossi _
> *form bring ich mit.... *



Spitze Danny. :z


----------



## Forellenudo (9. September 2003)

Sieht super aus und einfach ist es auch#r 

gruß udo


----------



## schroe (9. September 2003)

Feine Idee Andreas,
danke.


----------

